# my Trenton-Meuemans



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

Some better pics of my birds. Was 95 degrees so holding wings funny in some pics.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*more pics*

my Trenton best hen.
View attachment 27902


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*trenton cocks*

a splash chocolate cock
View attachment 27903


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*blue trenton cock*

The blu
View attachment 27904








e ones are cocks. the near white is a recessive red but very faint.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*recessive red trenton cock*

my youngest bird , need a mate for him.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice looking birds. A chocolate Bastin hen of mine (Old Bastin lines from a 93 year old retired flyer).Will be flying 4 of her young this year in YB's.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*best of luck*

Josephe, best of luck with the chocolates.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

well have you test them yet?? like road train and how fast they make it back to your loft??

I have a pair of trenton that both their original breeders told me the birds are trenton strain and as im exciting about their long distant homing ability; every road train, this pair's off springs end up lost and shows up the next day while my other strainless young birds made in home less then 2 hours....now that is BS.

Let me tell you, got to test them first...just because someone say.."ooh they are from this strain or bloodline" is not always true. People make make up things to make a quick sell.

and also do to some of my research, the modern trenton strain now are more of showing type then racing.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

As someone stated before the Trentons are Slower Maturing. So possibly the reason they're not making the time that your other birds are. I wouldn't look for them to do much in YB racing.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*not flown yet*

I am very aware of the Trentons being bred more for looks now. These were from off spring of Ft Wayne, Ind birds by way of Arkansas.
I agree that time will tell. I had 1 escape after 3 weeks in my loft and he headed off the direction of his original home. So I am waiting for them to hatch young so that if they do fly away I will have the young at least. I know The old trentons had a strong homing instinct which is why they won a lot. I can release mine in almost any direction up to 15-30 miles and they can see my place up above the Ozark hills. But I'll take then 1 mile at first. them 3 then 5 and so on to 30. If they come home I'll have some thing to take out as far as I want, with the wind at first, then against it for endurance.
But I totally agree that until I try I won't know much. 3 hens are on eggs so in about 6 weeks I'll start this releasing them. But they might just not fly back. One never knows at first.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

shorty2 said:


> Am curious, how far have you been tossing them?


first 1 mile, then 2 miles, then twice 20 miles. My young trenton hen is always show up the next day from those two 20 mile toss while other came home less then 2 hours. I say she is pretty lucky to escape the predators around the area. 

Im pushing then to do a 30 miles next then off to a 50 miles then to 100 miles.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*distance of tosses*

I really think that after 15-30 miles you can do that some, then go to up to maybe 70-100 or more. If they get a strong homing instinct going I don't think the distance matters It's more condition and maturity.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

The reference about the Trentons being slower maturing was posted by one of our members a while back. Can't remember who but if they read this thread possibly they'll repost again.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

sev3ns0uls said:


> well have you test them yet?? like road train and how fast they make it back to your loft??
> 
> I have a pair of trenton that both their original breeders told me the birds are trenton strain and as im exciting about their long distant homing ability; every road train, this pair's off springs end up lost and shows up the next day while my other strainless young birds made in home less then 2 hours....now that is BS.
> 
> ...


1. Every strain has good pigeons and bad pigeons.
2. Most old time fliers will tell you that the long distance birds are always late as young birds till you hit the hard races and the 300s.
3. Sounds like you just have a bad pair.
4. I haven't really seen anyone brag about winning with trentons, I get the feeling that the best of that strain is long gone, and like you said they are to just look pretty now. But I am sure someone has a few good ones out there.
5. Testing a bird is to find out how good it is, you can't tell what strain it is by flying it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

This was an interesting read: http://pigeon_racingsc.tripod.com/trentons.html


As far as the whole young birds flying 500 miles, I can see that happening. From simply reading and talking to old timers I think anyone of us can tell that long distance races were held in much higher regard than they are today. I think the pigeons back then were much different than all these families built to win the 300 mile money races. I can believe that back then young birds can fly 500 miles. That doesn't make them fast maturing. Take notes this year myself and fellow club members have noticed that in the beginning of the young bird race series the February-March hatches do well, in the end it is the late April and May hatches that do well in the 300s. My mentor won a 300 mile race first week of October with a June hatch. 

Once birds hit a certain age as "young birds" they really become old birds, and I think if you don't treat them as such than the true young birds will excel in your young bird flying system. Those older hatches are interested in mating and other things not flying, you need to motivate them. The later hatches still love to fly just to fly, all they want to fly back to is the loft, thats good enough for them. The older birds need motivation, natural, celibacy, or widowhood.

But hey, this is all just my opinion.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> well have you test them yet?? like road train and how fast they make it back to your loft??
> 
> I have a pair of trenton that both their original breeders told me the birds are trenton strain and as im exciting about their long distant homing ability; every road train, this pair's off springs end up lost and shows up the next day while my other strainless young birds made in home less then 2 hours....now that is BS.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are not getting the best out of them and need to try something new. Also, how can you say you were lied to about strain and that this purchase was BS. Maybe its a bad pairing, maybe you could pair a Trenton to something else in your loft.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> first 1 mile, then 2 miles, then twice 20 miles. My young trenton hen is always show up the next day from those two 20 mile toss while other came home less then 2 hours. I say she is pretty lucky to escape the predators around the area.
> 
> Im pushing then to do a 30 miles next then off to a 50 miles then to 100 miles.



IMO don't take the hen further until she is making it in the day. Or just get rid of her, No point stressing her more, its not going to teach her anything, I would drop her back, single toss from close while hungry and try to reinforce that DRIVE to get home on the wing without landing.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Maybe you are not getting the best out of them and need to try something new. Also, how can you say you were lied to about strain and that this purchase was BS. Maybe its a bad pairing, maybe you could pair a Trenton to something else in your loft.


I mentioned her on this thread. And there is link of her parents too.--> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/about-the-bird-that-dont-flock-with-the-rest-69089.html


Yes right now im pairing the cock to a new trenton hen too. Its the hen that i though was sterile but tuns out im wrong. She is a improved rec.red and they are on eggs now. Im exciting and looking forward to what kind of offspring they will yield. I know that its very late to breed at this time of the year but since its her first time and after cradle, eggs was fertile so i though i let them have it. ---> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/sterile-68818.html


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> IMO don't take the hen further until she is making it in the day. Or just get rid of her, No point stressing her more, its not going to teach her anything, I would drop her back, single toss from close while hungry and try to reinforce that DRIVE to get home on the wing without landing.


Well Im going to gave her the 30 miles with flock this Saturday if the weather permits me to. Then the 50 miles on Sunday. If she still show up late then i guess ill retire her and wait until fall and try again. She be older by then.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

You may like has been done with other strains have to do a Outcross to get better performance from them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Well Im going to gave her the 30 miles with flock this Saturday if the weather permits me to. Then the 50 miles on Sunday. If she still show up late then i guess ill retire her and wait until fall and try again. She be older by then.


your choice but it seems unfair to me, on the bird that is.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> your choice but it seems unfair to me, on the bird that is.


Did i forgot to mention that she is the oldest in the flock. She was born on Valentine's Day 2013 and all the other youngest are born late March. I dont think its stressing for her. She just probably lazy..


----------

